# desperate: expanding foam over paintwork



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi guys, feeling desperate, 

a can of expanding foam has burst and sparayed all over merc ml top to bottom both sides, its bad.

Tried claying it and nothing. Tried tardis and nothing, tried a steam cleaner from work ( big one) not sure its working 100% so need to get my workshop guys to look at this because im not sure it was hot enough, but it didnt do an awful lot.

Thinking of acetone or foam gun cleaner but worried it will damage the paint.

Anyone help at all?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

tuggers said:


> Hi guys, feeling desperate,
> 
> a can of expanding foam has burst and sparayed all over merc ml top to bottom both sides, its bad.
> 
> ...


We dealt with a job like this some years ago, we used this and it worked very well.
Like with all products, test an inconspicuous area first to check it doesn't damage the bodywork/trim etc

https://www.multifixbury.com/250ml-...LWaUVxSszSUBlz3oiDn214_70So4pPaBoClK8QAvD_BwE

Hope this works for you :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just seen it's out of stock there, Amazon has it but worth shopping about as screwfix May sell it?
Amazon Everbuild PUREX Foam Eater (Expanding Foam Remover) 250ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0012XDEM0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_pQ7zFbZPEDRSJ


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

https://www.bpsbuildit.co.uk/purex.html has some in stock


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys, i will try some, any thoughts on what this will do to the paint?

It should be fine on the glass either way though right?

Such a bad day today


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I remember some light staining on the window rubbers but no damage to the paintwork, from memory... was probably 10 years ago! So just do a test area then you’ll know if you need to contact your insurance company...

Best of luck.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I would say the glass should be ok - once it’s gone off, it should clear easily with a flat blade


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

350Chris said:


> I would say the glass should be ok - once it's gone off, it should clear easily with a flat blade


what would using a flat blade to to paintwork? could make things worse possibly? unsure lol


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Unless you have the precision of a brain surgeon - I wouldn’t take a blade to the paint work

Hopefully the worst it will do is leave some light etching like a bird bomb on paint - that being the case it may just polish out...

The recommendations above may be all you need


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Acetone will be fine on properly cured modern paint. Not if it’s had and 1k based smart repairs or is an old car with cellulose paint though!


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

How have you got on?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> Acetone will be fine on properly cured modern paint. Not if it's had and 1k based smart repairs or is an old car with cellulose paint though!


Oh really? Might be worth a try then.

I have ordered the everbuild foam eater so will update once I have tried that. Managed to remove 99% from all the glass and headlights and metal looking trim.

Just paint and rubber to go. Wonder if acetone would remove from the rubber without damage.

Seems as said the foam eater will stain the rubber.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I really dont know, but maybe something like wd40, works fine, this wont damage paint and works fine with glue..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What about a toffee wheel or whatever it's called that some folk used to remove residue after de-badging?

Personally, I've never used one, or even like the idea, but so many people swear by them for cleaning up the residue after removing badges.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Why not call a Foam manufacturer, try a few and ask "Please help". First thing I'd do.

Quite a few years back I got foam on the white painted Ali windows and it stained bad. At the time couldn't budge it. I would be confident to polish it off from the clear coat, but first try the manufacturers and see what they have to offer .:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

surgical spirit or rubbing alcohol might be less harsh than acetone?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> surgical spirit or rubbing alcohol might be less harsh than acetone?


doesnt toucj it lol, still awaitng my foam eater


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Itstony said:


> Why not call a Foam manufacturer, try a few and ask "Please help". First thing I'd do.
> 
> Quite a few years back I got foam on the white painted Ali windows and it stained bad. At the time couldn't budge it. I would be confident to polish it off from the clear coat, but first try the manufacturers and see what they have to offer .:thumb:


Good advice! Why not try the manufacturer of the foam and ask if they have a product that will help?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

just looked on youtube mate, quite a lot of videos about it, probably worth looking to see what they all use?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

ok update:

many many many thanks to System Clenz for suggesting the everbuild foam eater.

My tin arrived today and i tried it first inside the door to make sure it was safe on the paint, and it seems it is.

I have now tested it on the A pillar and wing and a little on the bonnet. IT WORKS 

It does seem that it needs 2-3 applications , but that could be either the fact i tried to jet wash it away when the accident happend when in hindsight i should have left it and let it dry, but anyway, with each application more was softened / removed.

I do have a picture but dont know how to attch anymore since photobucket ceased?

It also seems a good idea to run the machine over the paint once each panel is fixed and then re protect the entire car..

I need some advice / help because i would like to do this at the weekend and i am almost out of 3m yello extra fine, i need somewhere local to get some (southampton) or is there anything else i can use like g3 etc from halfords?

daz


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Try https://imgur.com/ for pics :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad you've got it off pal.


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Glad you've got it off pal.


Cheers buddy. Although getting it off is a more accurate sentence than got it off lol.

It's absolutely horrible. The foam eater is good for sure. Each panel need 1-4 applications depending on how bad the panel is lol. With each application taking more and more cure foam off. Then a machine polish for good measure and then some protection.

So far I have completed both front wings , the bonnet , the passenger side doors and rear quarter. So getting there slowly.

Only thing I need to figure out is how to remove it from the rubber trim?

If anyone has any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Well done, I would have been in bits if that happened to my car. Once it was off, were there marks left that 'needed' to be polished out ?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> Well done, I would have been in bits if that happened to my car. Once it was off, were there marks left that 'needed' to be polished out ?


The foam eater itself doesn't seem to leave any marks. It's just the constant rubbing to remove the foam that leaves some light marks and marring.

Polishes up to a decent standard with just poor boys ssr1.

Just a lot of time involved.

I will post some pics when I find a decent / easy photo hosting


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Glad to hear that it is shifting - on the bright side, it has forced you into your winder protection routine early! :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

350Chris said:


> Glad to hear that it is shifting - on the bright side, it has forced you into your winder protection routine early! :thumb:


That is true mate lol. Take something Positive from everything I guess lol

Actually after years of using different products I'm settling on just using autoglym egp and topping with car pro reload.

Other than proper ceramic protection I think I'll just stick with this from now on.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

tuggers said:


> Cheers buddy. Although getting it off is a more accurate sentence than got it off lol.
> 
> It's absolutely horrible. The foam eater is good for sure. Each panel need 1-4 applications depending on how bad the panel is lol. With each application taking more and more cure foam off. Then a machine polish for good measure and then some protection.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, if it's any consolation I've removed artex from every ceiling in my house (and one kitchen wall that was in great condition underneath so no idea why they artexed it!) with a product called biostrip and this was rollered on, left for a while then scrape off the softened artex with a sharp blade, apply another coat and repeat for as long as it takes.

For those tutting saying plaster over it, it cost me £200 to get the living room plastered over so couldn't afford that for all the ceilings of differing sizes so did this instead.

It'll be worth the hassle in the end once it's off pal and the paintwork is minimally damaged.
JUST DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN haha


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

tuggers said:


> The foam eater itself doesn't seem to leave any marks. It's just the constant rubbing to remove the foam that leaves some light marks and marring.
> 
> Polishes up to a decent standard with just poor boys ssr1.
> 
> ...


Download a Tapatalk... you can upload straight from your phone and it'll be hosted forever as far as I'm aware.


----------

